# Problem with RedSail 52" Plotter not fully cutting path



## jdale (May 13, 2009)

I use WinPCSign and Flexi 8.1 and have the problem with both.

It seems that if I am cutting a shape/path it doesn't quite join the 2 lines together. so when I'm weeding it out the decal doesn't quite come out nice.

This is a real problem when I am using heat transfer flock cause it doesn't stick very well to the backing to begin with and sometimes I end up pulling up parts I didn't want to pull up.

Any help/advice would be great.


----------



## rickyk138 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey Jdale,

I had this same problem with my Desay Master XY-300p. Some where In this forum I found the answer to it months ago, but don't remember where its at so I will just type it again for you. I'm not sure about winpcsign, but in flexi in the production manager click setup off the top menu bar then default job properties. Now on the tabs on the job properties window choose the one all the way to the right the plotter blade icon. Under this tab there is a setting that says knife offset. Check that box and set it to .010. This will make the knife advance a little more and close the cut. You may need to tweak the settings a lil bit to get it to work right for you but it should solve the problem

Let me know haow u make out and good luck.

Ricky K.


----------



## jdale (May 13, 2009)

Awesome.

If this works i'll think of you when I have my Timmies tomorrow. ( if your not Canadian your not gonna get the joke )


----------



## jdale (May 13, 2009)

UPDATE:

That did it.

I forgot to set the offset.
Thanks for your help


----------



## rickyk138 (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome I'm glad I could be of help!


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

hi guys 

have been on this all day and am really looking for a way out is there a tutorial for CorelDraw that show you how to add a plug-in for cutter. i use a Redsail 450mm vinyl cutting plotter. hope anyone can help with this

thanks wola


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

ive done it for two types of plotters. I dont remember what i did tho'
Try going to the website and downloading drivers for it. I remember doing that and installing it. It is now a macro and uses Summa winplot as the cutting program.
For my roland I just d/l their drivers from their site and installed.
If that doesnt work try googling winplot and seeing if that works for you.


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

rickyk138 said:


> Awesome I'm glad I could be of help!


good information ricky!!!...i am having this problem with my lynx' 24 cutter hopefully this will work ...i ve never even been to this of the manager...lol....


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

hi guys pls can anyone help on this. if u want to save in corel draw and open to cut in Winpsign what format do you save it in corel draw


----------



## stickermann (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,

I have a problem with my cutter-plotters.
1st is a Creation 1200, 2nd is a Redsail 1120.
Creation cuts a Z-shape and goes off the material, pushes the red button and stops.
Redsail just simply stops in the middle of his job.

I'm in pains! I tryied on three different computers with different windows systems (win xp, vista, win7), buyed new usb cable, power source, mainboard (for Creation), and my problems are ON.

The electric system is grounded, an electrician verified twice.

I use Artcut 2009 and another Artcut, older.

What should I try next?

Please help.


----------

